# Hallo ich bin der Stephan D



## Stephan D (14. Aug. 2012)

Hallo ,

ich bin der Stephan D ,  habe großes Interesse an Geschichten und Themen welche über  auf und unter dem Wasser  ablaufen Schaue nun einfach mal bei euch rein  . Oh schon spät , bis bald .:muede

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Zander35 (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Stephan D*

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen !


----------



## Stephan D (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Stephan D*

Hallo ,

ich habe auch Fische .

Gruß Stephan


----------



## bayernhoschi (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Stephan D*

Hallo Stephan,
dein Profil ist ja echt klasse!
Schreibfehler? Ich gaub nicht.
Geh wieder in den Kindergarten


----------



## Stephan D (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Stephan D*

Hallo ,

was gibbet da zu lachen ?
und wiso soll ich zurück in   den Kindergarten ?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Joerg (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Stephan D*

Hallo Stephan,
:Willkommen2

Möglicherweise liegt es daran, dass du dein Profil etwas unverständlich ausgefüllt hast.
Auch Händler sind mit ihrem Fachwissen sehr willkommen, solange es keine direkte Werbung ist.

Deine Vorstellung hätte deinen vorhandenen Hintergrund etwas deutlicher beschreiben können. 
Was solls, du bist hier gelandet und herzlich Willkommen.


----------



## Stephan D (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Stephan D*

Hallo Jörg ,

ich schaue gleich mal nach , kein Problem werde das richten .

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Stephan D (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Stephan D*

so erledigt , dachte da stand man soll das Volumen in m³ angeben . Sorry Bayernhoschi . In welche Gruppe gehst du ?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Connemara (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Stephan D*

Hast du keine Fotos von deinem Riesenteich? Mich würde das sehr interessieren!


----------



## Zacky (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Stephan D*

@-Birgit - Hast du das gelesen? Wäre jedoch trotzdem schön, wenn wir eine wunderbare Teichvorstellung bekämen.



> Auch *Händler* sind mit ihrem Fachwissen sehr willkommen, solange es keine direkte Werbung ist.


 
PS: von Hause aus skeptisch


----------



## Connemara (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Stephan D*

Tja Zacky....das habe ich tatsächlich überlesen! ...aber da sind wir uns ja einig....dass eine Vorstellung (mit wunderschönen Bildern) trotzdem sehr schön wäre 

P.S.: von Hause aus wie Zacky


----------



## S.Reiner (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Stephan D*

Hallo hast du Bilder


----------



## Stephan D (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Stephan D*

Hallo ,

ist im Moment alles nur zweckmäßig,  dementsprechend ist die Außenanlage sehr verwildert . 

Wenn demnächst mal ruhigere Zeiten anstehen , und ich mal Zeit für einen Pflegegang habe ,stelle ich mal Bilder ein . Ich komme im Moment leider nur zum Fische füttern . Aber die Hauptsache ist ja  man lebt irgendwie seinen Traum .

Gruß Stephan


----------



## bayernhoschi (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Stephan D*

Hallo Stephan
ein verwilderter Teich kann auch recht reizvoll sein

Ich hab mir Dein Profil nochmal angeschaut:

Wie kommst Du da auf 500.000 L?

Besatz: Koi 50+100+2000

Wenn so was zu lesen ist, dann sollte man sich nicht wundern wenn sich einige Leute vera....t fühlen



> In welche Gruppe gehst du ?


Was meinst Du damit?

So, jetzt überzeuge mich das Du es hier ernst meinst:beten

Fotos helfen dabei ungemein


----------



## Stephan D (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Stephan D*

Hallo ,

wer fühlt sich hier verkackeiert . Warum soll man nicht auf 500m³ kommen ?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## bayernhoschi (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Stephan D*


ich bezog mich eigentlich mehr auf den Besatz
Du hast also, wenn ich das richtig verstehe 2150 Koi in dem Teich?

Bilder?

Mich hast Du noch nicht überzeugt und es waren schon mehrere "Spaßvögel" hier unterwegs:evil

Zeig doch mal einige Fotos von deinem anscheinend sehr großem Teich, dann werde ich mich für meine Art Dir zu begegnen auch angemessen entschuldigen.


----------



## Stephan D (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Stephan D*

Hallo Ralph, 

ich trinke auch leckeres bayrisches Bier , wenn ich mich entschuldigen müßte würde  ich dir eine Flasche von unserem schicken .

Jetzt überzeugt ?

Ja ungefähr 2150 Warum fragst du ? 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## bayernhoschi (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Stephan D*

Überzeugt davon das Du weißt das bayrisches Bier lecker ist.
Überzeug uns mit Fotos von deinem Teich, das könnte helfen


> Hallo Ralf


Ralph!!!:evil

Das Problem kennt schon jemand
Hallo Jörg


----------



## Stephan D (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Stephan D*

Hallo 

ja ich glaube ich stelle hier mal welche ein .Aber wann kann ich nicht versprechen . 

Bis bald Stephan


----------



## bayernhoschi (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Stephan D*

Für so an Schmarrn hoab i koa Zeit ned

Servus und Pfüad di


----------



## Connemara (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Stephan D*

...man kann es auch unnötig spannend machen :/


----------



## bayernhoschi (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Stephan D*

Hallo Birgit


----------



## Connemara (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Stephan D*



...ist doch wahr!


----------



## bayernhoschi (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Stephan D*

Die Kamera liegt bestimmt in 4m Tiefe


----------



## Connemara (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Stephan D*

puuh Ralph...bist du böööse


----------



## Christine (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Stephan D*

Birgit und Ralph:

Bevor Ihr Euch weiter den Kopf zerbrecht: Stephan hat einen Koihandel, deshalb ist die Menge an Fischen nicht soooo verwunderlich. Alles klar?


----------



## bayernhoschi (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Stephan D*

Hallo Christine,

das erklärt natürlich die Menge an Fischen.
Aber warum macht er dann so ein Geheimnis draus, sein Teich müßte dann doch erst recht vorzeigbar sein.
Wer sich so komisch verhält darf sich nicht wundern wenn er etwas gefoppt wird.

Und mich dann auf die Frage nach Fotos mit Bier überzeugen wollen

Da fällt ist es doch nicht verwunderlich wenn so kleine Sticheleien dabei rauskommen.

Aber, ich gelobe Besserung wenn jetzt dann doch mal Fotos auftauchen sollten.

Ob ein bischen verwildert oder Topgepflegt, ein Teich von einem Händler müßte doch immer interessant anzuschauen sein


----------



## Christine (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Stephan D*

Hallo Ralph,

mag sein. Aber ich möchte auch darauf hinweisen, dass gerade Händler hier ganz schnell mit unseren Boardregeln bzgl. unerlaubter Werbung in Konflikt kommen und es eventuell deshalb vorziehen, ihre Profession nicht so breitzutreten.


----------



## Joerg (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Stephan D*

Christine hat es schön formuliert. 
Auf dem Profil ist seine Homepage auch von Anfang an vermerkt.
Für den der nun schon zu ungedudig ist eine Option mal mehr zu erfahren.

Es ist doch schön, wenn man sein Hobby auch als Gewerbe ausüben kann.
Da sich das ganze noch im Aufbau befindet, mag man auch erst Bilder posten, wenn alles hergerichtet ist.


----------



## Bambus Mami (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Stephan D*

Was mich nur erstaunt, ist wie viele Seiten man mit heißer Luft füllen kann.

Ja, haben wir denn alle so viel Zeit, uns mit einem Thread ohne Informationsgehalt, ohne Bilder, ohne geistige Anregung jeglicher Art zu befassen?
Allein schon die Vorstellung im ersten Beitrag spottet jeder Beschreibung....
(uagh - "schon so spät, ich geh jetzt ins Bett!")
Da gibt es doch andere Beiträge mit einem gewissen Unterhaltungswert (ich verweise auf den "Holzteichthread"  -),
Beiträge, in denen echte Fragen gestellt werden ("Hilfe, ..."   ),
oder die Postings anderer User, die uns unermüdlich mit hübschen Fotos von Fischen, Teichen und Pflanzen erfreuen!!!!!! 

Manchmal ist es besser seine Klappe zu halten, wenn man nichts zu sagen hat!

Eine verwunderte 
Bambus Mami


----------



## Christine (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Stephan D*

So, und damit nicht jeder meint, er müsse zu soviel heisser Luft noch seinen Sämpf dazu geben, mache ich hier zu.

Lieber Stephan, wenn Du denn soweit  bist, würden wir uns über einen richtigen Vorstellungsthread mit Bildern deiner Teichanlage freuen.


----------

